

Asher Wolf's Website Cracked after Sexism Rant [direct link, has sound] - tsm
http://www.asherwolf.com

======
lsiebert
Warning: may cause seizures. The link is directly to the cracked site, not to
a descriptive article.

------
tsm
Screenshot: <http://i.imgur.com/lQepv.png>

